# Hunter's summer haircut (Miami sort of)- gulp!



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is how Hunter's summer cut ended up. I would love comments. Please be gentle I am so very new to this. No wait, don't be gentle, be honest. I need to know the truth or I'll never learn. I suppose you'd call this a version of a Miami minus the bracelets(?) I was going to leave the legs longer but slipped with the clippers and ended up taking them all down to the same length as the rest of his body. I also dropped my clippers [damn] and broke either them of the blade attachment so the blade won't stay on any longer. I have to hold it on while I am clipping (grumble, curse). I know the topknot needs work. I see more and more wierdness the more I look at it and I clip a little here and there. For a newbie though, he looks very cool and I think this will work well for the very long very hot very humid Florida summer.


----------



## Poodleone (Apr 13, 2011)

what size blade do you use for the body and legs? It looks as short as I cut my Suki. I use a three quarter inch depth blade instead of clipper combs. All in all--great job, I am sure that hunter loved the quality time with you.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you!!! I used a #5 blade. Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by a 3/4 inch depth blade? I didn't use a comb with my blade either. This took me soooo long I think Hunter was pretty sick of the whole process and me by the time we were done. God bless his patience.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why you don't like it, I think he looks really great! I love this clip! Dogs who can pull it off always look really amazing with the shaved body and big tail & TK. Hunter looks awesome, imo! I really like the way you did his topknot, especially in the front. Very cute! 
Sorry to hear your clippers broke ): I'm sure you could give any groomer a call and they could probably tell you how to go about getting them fixed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you did a really good job. He looks very nice. He is a very handsome lad too.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks Great! As you get used to using your equipment you can tweak his cut leaving it longer, shorter whatever you decide you like. Pretty boy and im sure he will enjoy the "cool" cut!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I think you did a good job Hunter looks great.

I use a 5F on my gang in the summer too the boys I do exactly what you have done and the girls get a Miami. I am self taught too it dose get easier the more you do it hang in there. And your clipper question my daughter dropped hers too and did the same thing you might have broke the blade drive its made of plastic and brakes easy get petedge to send you a catalog they sell replacement parts for most of your big brand clippers the blade drive is only like 5 bucks.


----------



## Poodleone (Apr 13, 2011)

If you have a clipper with interchangable blades there is a blade that will cut the hair to a 3/4 inch length. I did check and they are listed in the pet edge magazine. A 5 blade cuts to 1/4 inch. It is all up to your creativeness. Sorry about you poor clipper. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone for the feedback and the info on my broken clippers. It's a Wahl so I am sure I will be able to replace/repair whatever is broken. The #5 clip was a little shorter than I anticipated so I think my next investment will be a blade which cuts a little longer. Pudlemom, I may have actually bought the clippers from Petedge. Thanks!!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I also have a 5/8" blade I like to use it when I don't want them real short its a nice length too,if you don't like the 5 blade just wait in a couple of weeks it grows in quick. Here in the summer you will be glad you used the 5 as you will not have to groom so much to keep Hunter cool.
I find the longer I leave them the more often I find myself grooming to keep everyone comfortable.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Summer Clip*

Your dog looks cool and comfortable. I think you did a nice job. (former Groomer and Grooming Instructor):act-up:


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

I think you dog looks great. The clipping is nice and even. The topknot is balanced. Good job!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I also have a 5/8" blade I like to use it when I don't want them real short its a nice length too,if you don't like the 5 blade just wait in a couple of weeks it grows in quick. Here in the summer you will be glad you used the 5 as you will not have to groom so much to keep Hunter cool.
> I find the longer I leave them the more often I find myself grooming to keep everyone comfortable.


I would still love to meet your 5 wonderful spoos and make it an even 1/2 dozen with Hunter for a swim in the surf sometime this summer. I am not even sure he will go in the water but I know I will!!


----------

